

RT's Abby Martin speaks out against Russian invasion of Crimea 3/3/2014  - reirob
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZolXrjGIBJs

======
jongibbins
I love the RT news channel but cannot comprehend what good any military action
by Russia will bring.

Well done to Abby for adding her strong personal opinion, not to be outvoiced
by that of the state.

------
anoplus
Well done. That is a real free and open media

